# laser sights



## michaelt (Jan 7, 2006)

If the pistol that you carry, with your cpp. is equipped with a laser sighting system, namely crimson trace, or factory smith grips, is it still legal to carry this pistol while hunting?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yes, as long as it is not used for hunting or, if it is used it is used under the laws for use of an artifical light


----------

